# daten in access tabelle vergleichen und schreiben



## bluesbrotha (29. September 2004)

hallo zusammen

ich hab folgendes problem:

- ich hab ne datenbank mit 3 spalten
- ich möchte eine eingabe mit den werten aus der 1. spalte vergeleichen und den wert der 2. + 3. in andere Variablen schreiben.

die verbindung zur db hab ich, aber hier bin ich total stecken geblieben

bitte um hiiiiilfe..


----------



## MatMagic (29. September 2004)

Ich gehe in meinem Beispiel davon aus das:
Spalte 1 "Name" heisst
Spalte 2 "Alter"
Spalte 3 "Hobby"
Das du deine DB in Textfeldern auf dem Bildschirm ausgibst (visible oder nicht) und die Textfelder folgende namen haben:
namedb.text für Spalte 1
alterdb.text für Spalte 2
hobbydb.text für Spalte 3
Und deine Datenbank Data1 ist


```
'dein variablen an die Spalte 2 und 3 übergeben werden sollen
dim varialter as string
dim varihobby as string
Dim Sucher as string
Dim SuchKriterium 
 'Spalte1 der DB nach Suchwort durchsuchen
SuchKriterium = InputBox$("Suchwort eingeben:", "Suche: Name")
    If Trim$(SuchKriterium) <> "" Then
      Sucher = Suchkriterium
      SuchKriterium = "Name = '" + SuchKriterium + "'"
      Data1.Recordset.FindFirst SuchKriterium
on error goto weiter
 ' Wenn Suchwort gefunden Werte von Spalte2 und 3 an Variable übergeben
weiter:
if namedb = sucher then
         varialter = alterdb.text
         varihobby = hobbydb.text
else
msgbox "Eintrag nicht gefunden"
exit sub
```

Ich hoffe dich richtig verstanden zu haben und das dein Problem damit gelöst ist.


----------



## bluesbrotha (29. September 2004)

hai

ist zwar nicht ganz das was ich suchte, hat mir aber s. geholfen. 
habe es einfach ohne input box sondern mit einerr cmd gelöst

danke sowieso


----------

